# Resume



## horsemedic47 (Apr 9, 2012)

I’m trying to get back into the horse world after being out of it for a while. I’m told I need a resume. Looking for what I need to put in a resume. My riding experience is from a long time ago. Thank you


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

Depends what your doing. Lessons? Training horses? Training Riders? For lessons I've never heard of writing a resume...


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Who told you that? Unless applying for a job in the horse world I see no need for a formal resume. You could maybe have a summary of your experience so when looking for a trainer you can give them an idea of what you know.


----------



## horsemedic47 (Apr 9, 2012)

Believe it or not I'm applying for a barn position and the stable wants a resume. When I emailed them my experience they said they require a resume.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

horsemedic47 said:


> Believe it or not I'm applying for a barn position and the stable wants a resume. When I emailed them my experience they said they require a resume.


Wow. Never heard of that, must be a fancy place. 

I have discovered that most everything can be found by googling. Would do a search for *equine employment resume example. *


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Write a cover letter, outlining your interest in their barn and their posted position. Put together a resume, outlining your education, skills, and experience - with dates and places where obtained. List references. Some of this is an IQ test ("Can he spell?"), and some of it a "Does he give a ****?" test (mostly pertaining to the appearance of your application materials). If you want to be a professional, sell yourself like one - appropriately for your industry. If there's competition for your position, be the better educated, more skilled, more experienced, and more dedicated candidate.


----------

